# Feeding Vid!



## Bry (Oct 20, 2008)

Playing with my new MacBook and made a feeding vid.

Enjoy!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

OMG..that is a beast..
for how long do you have that piraya?
what size is the tank?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hell yeah, that's a monster !
I like your vid, nice done


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome !!!!


----------



## Bry (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the words guys, I have had him for a year or so. He was brought in direct from Rio Sao.

He is by himself in a 230 gallon.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

a lot of space just for one fish... but lovely fish you have..


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

how many gal is tank? how big was he when you got him???? that is ONE NICE FISH!







that first time he didnt even bite the food he like inhaled it lol


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

that is one sweet fish..
did you try handfeeding..?


----------



## Bry (Oct 20, 2008)

Big Red,

It's actually not too much. The fish is 17" minimum and about 4" thick, 230 gal is only 6' long X 2.5' wide. Think he is comfortable but I had another 15" Piraya in there and it was too cramped.

Can4ever,

230 gal. I got him when he was 17", I could see him possibly putting on a little length since then but for an extra inch of fish at this size there is alot of added girth and weight so growing longer doesn't happen very fast.

Lorteti,

No hand feeding, he comes pretty fast and the top of the tank sits high.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Love that thing, beautiful fish Bry.


----------



## Bry (Oct 20, 2008)

Same here! lol Thanks Bri.


----------

